# Suchen in IMAP Ordner mit Unterordner Outlook 2003



## dwex (8. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich arbeite seit einiger Zeit mit IMAP-Konten in meinem Outlook 2003 - was mich furchtbar stört ist die Tatsache, dass wenn ich nach etwas suche mir Outlook nur im jeweils aktiven Ordner des IMAP-Kontos sucht - jedoch nicht in dessen Unterordner.

Kann man das irgenwie bewerkstelligen, dass Outlook das komplette IMAP-Postfach nach einem Suchbegriff durchsucht.

Vielen Dank für euer Hilfe!


----------



## alexanderthiel (9. April 2009)

Hi,
Probiere mal mit "Erweiterte Suche" mit dem Häckchen "Untergeordnete Ordner mit einbeziehen".


----------



## dwex (9. April 2009)

Hallo,

vielen Dank - mit der "erweiterten Suche" klappt es.
Hast du vielleicht noch eine Idee - wie ich die in das Suchfeld in der buttonleiste bekomme?


----------



## alexanderthiel (10. April 2009)

Hallo,

Du musst mit der Maus in die Buttonleister zeigen, dann rechte Maustaste auf "Angepassen"  drrücken und dann den Befehle heraussuchen. Dann die Maus auf diesen Befehlen zeigen und in die Buttonleiste ziehen.


----------

